# URGENT!! can anyone help????



## es4364 (Jul 2, 2009)

I am trying to find a rescue place/home for a 5 year old male rottie who is currently in Derby council kennels but is due to run out of time on Tuesday. He is a big boy but extremely nice, has been good with other dogs, very friendly with people and doesnt seem to have any behavioural issues. He was picked up as a stray so I dont have any history on him. If anyone knows any where that may be able to help or is in a position to help we would be extremely grateful. Location is not an issue as we are willing to transport him to wherever he needs to go.


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Hope he finds a lovely home sorry i dont have any other advice as im not from england!


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2009)

I really hope someone can help this dog. I just asked my husband but hes saying no  because he has no history. ill see if my other rottie friends might be able to help


----------



## kristy (May 30, 2009)

please check your messages, i may be able to get him rescue back up:idea:


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

BUMP !
Poor dog 

Ive seen it on the East Midlands News, the kennels are losing money, so they cant keep going


----------



## reddyrufus (Jul 10, 2009)

You could try Second chance animal rescue or Babbington.


----------



## es4364 (Jul 2, 2009)

thanks for all the suggestions  will keep trying places today, we still have a few days left so will do all we can for him.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Have you contacted Rottie Rescue?

Rottweiler Rescue Trust


----------



## es4364 (Jul 2, 2009)

yes, tried rottie rescue trust but they wouldnt take him as no history. Also contacted zepthedep rescue who were brilliant but are full up and another rottie rescue in worcester who again were very helpful but full up. Contacted a few local rescues too but alot are not taking rotties :-(


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

hi, check your messages just sent you 1, hope you find him a place very soon.
Nicci


----------



## louisehall21 (Jul 9, 2009)

hey does anyone know if this dog has found a home:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## es4364 (Jul 2, 2009)

Have pm'd you Louise


----------



## louisehall21 (Jul 9, 2009)

hi spoke to her yesterday and said she would make some calls and call me this afternoon when she is free.  hope i can help him


----------



## louisehall21 (Jul 9, 2009)

just to let you know he is coming round tomorrow and all being well will be saved from his fait.


----------



## es4364 (Jul 2, 2009)

Sadly this boys placement has not worked out :-( He is now EXTREMELY urgent as his time is up *today*


----------



## louisehall21 (Jul 9, 2009)

it is very urgent he gets a home he is alloverly dog and would fit in although he does not like men in the house unless they are willing not to go near him as he growles at them other than that he is a fantastic dog 

someone out there must have the right home for a dog like this he will love you forever and is amazing with children as i have a daughter who is one and they get on he just leaves her to do what she wants 

please someone find a place in your heart for him and you wont forget it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

I wish I was in a position to help, sadly I am not, I have a new doggie coming tomorrow who we have gradually got to settle in, otherwise I would have taken him on a temp basis.

Can help with a donation (if others agree) to get him in kennels, if you can find anywhere that will take him? Does anyone have a paypal facility that we could pay into?


----------



## louisehall21 (Jul 9, 2009)

have been looking round for a kennel a home anything to get him somewhere happy but nobody has space for him will keep trying :confused1:: hopefully wont be long.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

How about these?

Save Our Strays Rescue charity registration: 1119493


----------



## kristy (May 30, 2009)

louisehall21 said:


> it is very urgent he gets a home he is alloverly dog and would fit in although he does not like men in the house unless they are willing not to go near him as he growles at them other than that he is a fantastic dog
> 
> someone out there must have the right home for a dog like this he will love you forever and is amazing with children as i have a daughter who is one and they get on he just leaves her to do what she wants
> 
> please someone find a place in your heart for him and you wont forget it.


Louise.... are you a rescue or just someone who was willing to give the dog a home?
only ask as have you give the dog a full assesment?
you state that he is excellent with children, not trying to be funny but to claim this for everyone to see i would hope you were rescue related and he had been fully temperment assesed as a dog with no back ground needs this from a rescue.
if you are a rescue then sorry for my questions just think its not the place for just a member of the pubilc to state what a dog they have only met once has a sound temperment.


----------



## louisehall21 (Jul 9, 2009)

thanks for the advise i gave them a call but they said they are full up.
any ideas still welcome thanks to everyone who is helping


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

Aww, I hope he finds a loving home soon! x


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

kristy said:


> Louise.... are you a rescue or just someone who was willing to give the dog a home?
> only ask as have you give the dog a full assesment?
> you state that he is excellent with children, not trying to be funny but to claim this for everyone to see i would hope you were rescue related and he had been fully temperment assesed as a dog with no back ground needs this from a rescue.
> if you are a rescue then sorry for my questions just think its not the place for just a member of the pubilc to state what a dog they have only met once has a sound temperment.


Thanks Kristy you've saved me typing. 

Speaking as someone who has worked for/with rescues for 20 odd years it's extreamly dangerous to put an unassessed dog into a home. If you are not a rescue you need to get this dog into one before rehoming or fostering out. He needs to be assessed by professionals and his 'growling at men' needs serious attention and monitoring. He's a powerful dog and it's not in anyone's good interest to put him in a situation that could lead to a problem.

I applaud you for trying to help but you have to be sensible and realise that you cannot save every dog. You need to think how you will feel if something goes wrong with this and the dog reacts badly in a situation.

You can try contacting Rochdale Dog Rescue who are professionals who deal with getting pound dogs into rescues, they might be able to give you some rescue contacts you haven't tried. Otherwise I'm afraid you need to be responsible and not put an unassessed dog into someone's home.

May I ask that no one offers this dog a place in their home, if people are happy to send money to pay for it's kennelling in a private kennel until rescue support can be found please do so.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

JSR said:


> May I ask that no one offers this dog a place in their home, if people are happy to send money to pay for it's kennelling in a private kennel until rescue support can be found please do so.


Moreorless the reason I asked if anyone has paypal facilities so people could donate to help this dog (if they want to) to pay for some private kennel facilities until he's been proporly assessed.

I'm also a big advocate on taking on the odd rescue where possible, even I would be unsure of taking this dog with no history or background, but it don't mean I wouldn't want to help or want to see the poor dog put to sleep, of course I don't which is why I asked if it's possible to give a donation to help this boy, as I'm sure many others would too if a boarding kennel was found where he could be taken until fully assessed


----------



## louisehall21 (Jul 9, 2009)

that very nice of you all but he is no longer with me and just to clear up he was amazing with my daughter who is one not to say he would be nice to anyone elses just an opinion.


----------



## es4364 (Jul 2, 2009)

Stanley is safe for a few days but still needs a rescue place asap. He is a stray and so has not had a full assessment as the people at the kennels do not have time and the dogs are not there for long enough. He has been mixed with other dogs and been good, he has been walked with children and been with Louise in her home with her child and been good. He was not good with Louises husband but has been ok with other men, so has possibly had problems in the past and perhaps Louises husband reminded him of someone?? we do not have a full extensive history as he was a stray, but he seems like a nice dog and does not seem to have any serious behavioural issues and so we are trying our best to get him a place in rescue. I have a few leads and will update when i hear anything on these.


----------



## louisehall21 (Jul 9, 2009)

hope you find him somewhere soon. you are such a lovely boy who should have a good forever home.
we miss you here!!! :crying:


----------



## RowanWolf (Jan 30, 2009)

He looks like a lovely chap.
I hope he finds somewhere to take him in and assess him soon.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

es4364 said:


> Stanley is safe for a few days but still needs a rescue place asap. He is a stray and so has not had a full assessment as the people at the kennels do not have time and the dogs are not there for long enough. He has been mixed with other dogs and been good, he has been walked with children and been with Louise in her home with her child and been good. He was not good with Louises husband but has been ok with other men, so has possibly had problems in the past and perhaps Louises husband reminded him of someone?? we do not have a full extensive history as he was a stray, but he seems like a nice dog and does not seem to have any serious behavioural issues and so we are trying our best to get him a place in rescue. I have a few leads and will update when i hear anything on these.


I have seen Stanley on RHU they are amazing so hopefully he will be found somewhere.....these people do the most amazing job ever......


----------



## louisehall21 (Jul 9, 2009)

hey all they have found him a home with rescue back up on RHU and are just sorting out transport :thumbup:


----------



## RowanWolf (Jan 30, 2009)

That is great news! I hope he has a comfy stable life now.


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

oh that is great news, soo pleased to hear that he now has a new home.


----------



## RowanWolf (Jan 30, 2009)

brackensmom said:


> oh that is great news, soo pleased to hear that he now has a new home.


Sorry about the change of subject but is that your dog in your signature?
He/she is gorgeous!


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Wonderful news, I so glad a rescue came to your aid. Well done.


----------

